# error con emerge... (abierto)

## pelelademadera

bueno, cada tanto hago un emerge y me rebolea este error. reiniciando se arregla, pero soy de no reiniciar por meses la pc...

el 1º emerge anda bien, a partir de ahi, empieza con estos errores

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # emerge -DuNav world
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

----------

## upszot

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> bueno, cada tanto hago un emerge y me rebolea este error. reiniciando se arregla, pero soy de no reiniciar por meses la pc...
> 
> el 1º emerge anda bien, a partir de ahi, empieza con estos errores
> 
>  *Quote:*   OSError: [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/var/tmp/portage/.sys-kernel.portage_lockfile' 

 

Hola

   fijate si las particiones te quedaron bien montadas? o por algun error en particular se monto como solo lectura?....

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

eso es lo que trate de hacer, desmontar /vat/tmp, que es una particion a parte, y remontarla, pero me dice que esta en uso.

lo que pienso es que como yo pertenecia al grupo portage y estaba logueado ese era mi bloqueo... pero no se. sali de ese grupo ahora y por ahora no esta jorobando... voy a ver si es eso...

----------

